# Scritches standoff !



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

This is the funniest thing i've seen my girls do ! Sunny and Moonbeam sat like this for 3 or 4 minutes and neither gave in it was cute


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cockatiels are so cute!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha ha, that IS hilarious! :rofl: They are both like:

"No you scritch me!"
"No YOU scritch me!"
"No you scritch ME!" 
"Why can't YOU scritch ME first???"
"I ain't doing no scritching til I get some first!!!" 
"Fine then, be that way! We'll see who gives in first!!!"
"Fine!!!"
"FINE!!!"
(Scritches Standoff begins; both tiels remain motionless) :rofl:


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

That is the cutest thing I've seen all day! Sooo adorable! Love it!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful cockatiels and so cute.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh that made me smile 
What beautiful (and stubborn) birds.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

That is super cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww that is so cute


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

What cuties!!! Who gave in first?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Neither of them gave in hehe they finally stopped


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Annie said:


> Ha ha ha, that IS hilarious! :rofl: They are both like:
> 
> "No you scritch me!"
> "No YOU scritch me!"
> ...


I keep coming back to this thread and I laugh out loud every time I see that picture and think about this commentary! SOOOOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## slowzak (Oct 23, 2011)

LMAO! That's just precious! <3 <3


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Chloe...  I love to write so words come to me easily and I like to imagine what they would be "saying" to each other.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol Absolutely adorable! Too darn cute! And I agree the captions really could have been what they were saying.


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Hahaha, they are shopping for winter clothes


----------

